# RFP 6/8 Time



## rosaroca

Does anyone know anything about this pony, as far as show record or sire record? I can't find anything about him online.

Thanks!

Pat


----------



## JeanH

Last I knew, he was owned by Don McAllister up in Canada.

He was bred by the Roberts Family in Illinois. Amy, who is The Journal editor, would probably be able to get you all the information you need.

Jean


----------



## rosaroca

Thanks!


----------



## willowoodstables

This one of the nicest modern show shetlands that showed up here in Ontario Canada for years. He ended up being under Art Alderman's ownership and he was unbeatable in harness. He was so awesome he'd have given any Hackney Harness pony a run for his money. Awesome 4 corner square trot, headset and expression!! I heard thru the grapevine that the all-knowing Canadian Pony Society (read sacrasm) refused to acknowledge his "A" status and therefore barred him and ANY of his offspring in the Canadian show ring. IMHO the stupidest mistake the Canadian Pony people evermade, as the pony then headed back to the US to help the American Shetland with his blood. What a loss to us, especially now I can't see him show. He gave me chills. I'd take him in a minute, but alas the bozos that rule seem to know more than longtime show folks and breeder. I heard he may have gone to Lee Dunn?? Now we have only one or two outstanding shetlands in harness and the rest are your stubby forced motion oned..ick!

Kim

PS I'dve taken him head to head in a harness class with any hackney he was that special. Art Alderman had a rapport with this pony that was truly amazing. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## rosaroca

Wow. He sounds awesome. Thanks for the wonderful info!

Pat


----------



## muffntuf

Pat you should call Amber Montgomery - I think I heard they bought him???? Nice show record though from what I understand. Was doing some research just recently on him.


----------



## ahrobertspony

rosaroca said:


> Does anyone know anything about this pony, as far as show record or sire record? I can't find anything about him online.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Pat


RFP 6/8 Time is by ASPC Hall of Fame Superior Sire Cres-Or-Lar's Prime Time. He is out of the phenomenal broodmare Cres-Or-Lar's Lady In Waiting, an ASPC HoF Superior Dam. He is a three-time World Grand Champion in Modern Under Harness. He is a three-time National Congress stakes winner. His first big title was earned in 1991 when he was four. Eventually he won many notable titles in Canada as well.

He is a full sibling to two extremely well-known Modern mares who have as many notable titles to their credit as well (RFP It's About Time and RFP River of Time.) One of his full brothers was used as a sire and has produced Congress champions & noted Moderns in his own right. The last of 6/8 Time's youngest siblings are only now beginning their show careers.

The first four of the PTxLady crosses had issues with their "A" courtesty of registration errors. This was NOT a mistake perpetrated by the breeder. And it was not discovered until many, many years after the fact. As such, yes ... he did come back out of Canada into the U.S. When he returned to the U.S. he was owned by the Kolkman/Seils family. Although he changed hands last fall, the ASPC studbook still records Kolkman/Seils as this pony's "official" owner.

RFP 6/8 Time is the sire of a very well-known present-day Modern Shetland harness winner. Presently, that mare is his only get with a big show record. He does have other limited offspring on the ground. I understand he was used on a few mares last year for 2008 foals.

6/8 Time is 21 years old in 2008. He is beautiful and was always incredibly gifted. Many of those involved with this horse originally will brag on that. However, they will also tell you he may not be the most gifted of his immediate famly nor is he probably the smallest of the siblings.

His parents' DNA is on file at the University of Kentucky courtesy of the ASPC Modern Breeder Weanling Sweepstakes. He absolutely, positively is eligible for parentage verification.

Amy Roberts Clark

Roberts Family Ponies/Legacy Shetlands


----------



## muffntuf

Amy what is the story on RFP 3/4 Time? What was his show record like?


----------



## ahrobertspony

muffntuf said:


> Amy what is the story on RFP 3/4 Time? What was his show record like?


I'm not sure what more to add ... the info I posted before summarizes most of the story.

The Modern show ring of the early 90s was different from what it is today. There was only a FRACTION of the sanctioned shows there are today. And there certainly was not any of this silly multi-judge business.

I wouldn't even begin to have a list of local show wins. We didn't go to too many, and we didn't keep track of them. They were nothing more for us that prep for Congress, Worlds & the state fair. Yes, he was shown at some of local ASPC-sanctioned Modern shows in the Midwest like the shows at Peoria. We didn't keep track of it ... it just wasn't important. World & Congress championships and State Fairs --- those were what was important.

I hit the important stuff before, but here the are in a little more detail....

World Championships

--Three Times World Grand Champion Modern Harness, 43" & Under

--Two Time World Champion Open Modern Harness, 43" & under

--1x World Champion Junior Harness

Congress Championships

--Three Times Congress Grand Champion Modern Harness, 43" & Under

--Two Time Congress Champion Open Modern Harness, 43" & under

--1x Congress Champion Junior Harness

Of great importance and note ....

He won a stake championship at Illinois State Fair back when the Shetland competition was a lot fuller AND since those classes are 46"& under ... it was a HUGE accomplishment.

He was the first under harness pony to ever best an entry bred & turned out by Lee Dunn in the Modern Under Harness division.

THOSE kinds of things can't possibly be summarized and described in a limited show record. Overall show record was immaterial. WHAT kind of harness pony he was and HOW he did what he did ... THAT was the story. It can't be summarized into a show record for anyone not involved in Moderns at the time because the overall show situation was much, much different then. The sentiment in the post from Kim hints at it. That is the kind of awe Porky engendered and gives you an idea of WHY he earned those big titles. I can't adequately explain what it was like to have known big-time Hackney trainers on hand at Illinois prepping for the World's Championship in Louisville stop what they were doing to follow us to the ring every time we went ... something they sure didn't do for a little ol' Shetland. I can't adequately explain what it was like in the make-up ring at the World Show when 40 billion people were standing around in the way to see if he'd really pull it off. I don't think anyone stayed at the barn. I've never had an experience like that before or since. There was NOT any jealousy nor pettiness ... he was only one of three ponies I've been involved with that had his own private cheering section. At the time, no one was "sick" of him like they can get of some ponies today. The majority of the other entries didn't seem to be secretly hoping to be the one to knock him off. I think most were silently hoping we could pull off the win at a time when Dunns dominated ... afterall, these are arguably the greatest harness trainers going ... then or now. Dunns are legendary. People were in our way on the way to the ring and in the make-up, and they each had something to say. The vast majority of the talk was positive, but not everything ... I got into an actual physical altercation w/ Larry Parnell's stable boy who came up to me to say "You don't need to worry about it ... y'all can't beat Dunn in the stake." I've never punched someone in the stomach before or since.

Yes ... 6/8 Time had some wins at ASPC shows like at Peoria, Janesville, WI and in Area 2. He was also shown sparingly in halter but we didn't pursue that long. There was too much at stake in performance and it was obviously his thing.

We were not responsible for his entire career in the U.S. 1 set of the Congress & World titles came under another trainer. I can't tell you about local shows he might have attended while he was in someone else's barn.

I can't speak to what he won for the 10 or 12 years he was in Canada. I don't think he ever lost up there. I know a major OVER harness champion from the U.S. that wasn't beat here found a way to lose some foot and meet Canadian height requirements and went up to the Winter Fair thinking they'd finally put a stop to 6/8 Time's winning. Needless to say ... they did not. From late in 1991 until the end of his show career ... I think he only failed to win 2 or 3 classes.

Overall show record ... I don't have it. Ponies like Porky didn't need it then... bragging rights came from winning against the "big" over ponies at Illinois or by beating Lee Dunn which no one else had done up 'til that time.

He was my mother's favorite. He was the first of our home-breds to win a Congress or World championship cooloer. We have nearly two trunks of them now. However, when mother passed away ...we pulled out 6/8 Time's first cooler to display at the funeral home.

For us ... THAT is his real story.

AHR


----------



## txminipinto

Beautiful Amy. The story of 6/8 Time is amazing. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## muffntuf

I have spoken with Heartland Hackney in IA and that's where I picked up on this Pony! It amazes me that they are still talking about him like it was just yesterday. If RFP 6/8 Time won against Lee Dunn, that's just amazing. I have watched Lee at congress now 2 years in a row and am amazed at the talent and the legacy there.


----------



## ahrobertspony

muffntuf said:


> Amy what is the story on RFP 3/4 Time? What was his show record like?



My apologies ... I completely misread the question ... in part because 3/4 Time wasn't never shown or promoted. I often forget about him.

AHR


----------



## willowoodstables

Amy...

I had the pleasure of watching him show up here for years. I DO remember the "other" pony...6/8 Time was unbeatable even on a bad day. I still don't think I'll ever see anything that comes close to his charisma, talent and presence in the show ring. I do beleive he was canadian Champion at the Royal Winter Fair in Toronto numerous times.

I am glad he was here ...I could only read here about his greatness, instead of actually being able to throw in my 2c worth.

Kim

PS Glad to hear he is parentage qualified..goes to show you to Poo-Poo'ers of the world can eat crow!


----------



## justanothercowgirl

Kim, you are absolutely right the Canadian Pony Society found a way to question his "A" status here and have him barred from showing at the Royal Winter Fair because they could NOT beat him!! I could look at his win pictures all day long and listen to Art talk about him and I will never forget seeing him win at the Royal! Spectacular does not even cover it!!

I heard that Little King Farm bought him last Fall-whatever that rumor is worth LOL


----------



## Belinda

Hello ,

I guess to answer the big question about who owns 6/8 Time it is Suzanne Rogers in Az... and he will be standing at Stud this breeding season at Little King Farm


----------



## ahrobertspony

I have photos of 6/8 Time that I can share "individually", but I don't have time to figure out how to get into figuring out how to post on a forum.

You can e-mail me directly.

I also have photos of his shown siblings ... as well as the younger brother we used as a breeding stallion. I don't have any photos yet of his last full sibling. Pics of his champion daughter TAMS As Good As It Gets have been in many recent Journals.


----------



## willowoodstables

ahrobertspony said:


> I have photos of 6/8 Time that I can share "individually", but I don't have time to figure out how to get into figuring out how to post on a forum.
> 
> You can e-mail me directly.
> 
> I also have photos of his shown siblings ... as well as the younger brother we used as a breeding stallion. I don't have any photos yet of his last full sibling. Pics of his champion daughter TAMS As Good As It Gets have been in many recent Journals.



Amy send them to me [email protected] and I can post them for you

Kim


----------

